#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Практика своими словами

## Qvipral

Доброго времени) 

Скажите что такое ригпа дзогчен для вас? Как бы вы это описали своими словами. Спасибо! 
Если вопрос не уместен, извините.

----------

Ритл (18.01.2013)

----------


## Qvipral

Почему столько просмотрели вопрос но никто не ответил? Если вопрос неуместный объясните почему, пожалуйста.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Скажите что такое ригпа дзогчен для вас?


Для меня это Самантабхадра  :Smilie: 



> Почему столько просмотрели вопрос но никто не ответил?


А что тут обсуждать  :Smilie: ? Вы же не про дружбу спрашиваете и не про любовь, про совершенно конкретный термин.

----------


## Qvipral

Спасибо ) а если описать своими словами, каково это, как это переживается ... ?

----------

Ритл (18.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> а если описать своими словами, каково это, как это переживается ... ?


Опишите сладость сахара - каково это, как переживается? 
Вообще на этот вопрос Вам даст ответ Ваш коренной гуру, когда Вы к этому будете готовы. Если же хотите теорию, то книжек по дзогчену полно сейчас, можно всю комнату ими забить и смаковать определения из каждой)

----------

Lungrig (13.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Как бы вы это описали своими словами.


Год из дня состоит,
Да и в нём лишь четыре минуты.
Кто поймёт, тот простит
Совпадение снаружи вовнутрь.

А внутри Зодиак 
Беспричинно всё кружит и кружит.
Всё могло быть не так,
Но всё так и внутри, и снаружи.

----------


## Qvipral

> Опишите сладость сахара - каково это, как переживается?


Ну это же не ваш пример :Wink:  
Я просто по человеческий именно это и спрашиваю, каково это? )
Сладость вполне можно попытаться описать...
(Как раз не нужно терминов и теории)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ну это же не ваш пример


Окей, соленость соли будет мой  :Smilie: 



> просто по человеческий именно это и спрашиваю, каково это? )


Я не знаю, поскольку не так давно практикую. Может кто более опытный Вам подскажет...

----------

Legba (26.11.2012), Qvipral (26.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Простие, я совсем немного знаком с дзогчен, поэтому могу дать ответ "невпопад".
Но если верить сопоставлению дзогчен и чань, то я могу дать Вам ответ, который я читал и слышал в  наставлениях дзен-мастеров.

Ясный свет (если я правильно понимаю перевод термина ригпа) есть само внимание, безотносительно к тому, на что внимание направлено. Много говорится о том, что внимание (виджняна) целиком подобно ясному свету, не имеющему преград, не обусловленное какими-либо причинами и условиями.

В дзен говорится об исходной точке в практике как о простом видении формы и цвета, слышании звука, обонянии запаха, чувстовании вкуса, осязании соприкосновений, веса и положения тела и его членов и сочленений. В момент, когда Вы узнаете цвет, узнаете вкус, узнаете запах - это и есть ясный свет ума, чистое внимание, еще не обусловленное чувствами и устремлениями к пониманию соотношения узнанного в этот момент с узнанным в прошлые моменты или ожиданию узнаваемого в следующих моментах.

На этом различении построена праджняпарамита - различение возникающих в потоке сознания (внимания, ясного света) признаков, самих по себе, без устремления за различением, частью чего эти признаки являются или из чего эти признаки состоят.

По большому счету это мое личное понимание практики, возможно оно ошибочное частично или полностью.

----------

Forsh (27.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.11.2012), Qvipral (25.11.2012), Кузьмич (25.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Простие, я совсем немного знаком с дзогчен, поэтому могу дать ответ "невпопад".
> Но если верить сопоставлению дзогчен и чань, то я могу дать Вам ответ, который я читал и слышал в  наставлениях дзен-мастеров.
> 
> Ясный свет (если я правильно понимаю перевод термина ригпа) есть само внимание, безотносительно к тому, на что внимание направлено. Много говорится о том, что внимание (виджняна) целиком подобно ясному свету, не имеющему преград, не обусловленное какими-либо причинами и условиями.
> 
> В дзен говорится об исходной точке в практике как о простом видении формы и цвета, слышании звука, обонянии запаха, чувстовании вкуса, осязании соприкосновений, веса и положения тела и его членов и сочленений. В момент, когда Вы узнаете цвет, узнаете вкус, узнаете запах - это и есть ясный свет ума, чистое внимание, еще не обусловленное чувствами и устремлениями к пониманию соотношения узнанного в этот момент с узнанным в прошлые моменты или ожиданию узнаваемого в следующих моментах.
> 
> На этом различении построена праджняпарамита - различение возникающих в потоке сознания (внимания, ясного света) признаков, самих по себе, без устремления за различением, частью чего эти признаки являются или из чего эти признаки состоят.
> 
> По большому счету это мое личное понимание практики, возможно оно ошибочное частично или полностью.


Ясный свет двояк. С одной стороны, это "просто ясность и познающая способность". Наверное, последнее Вы понимаете под "вниманием". Но это не внимание как таковое, это просто способность к осознаванию. С другой стороны, он пустотен.

----------


## Qvipral

> Ясный свет двояк...


Это из какой традиции такие объяснения?) Здесь раздел дзогчен, кажется... 
Не стоит никого поправлять и разъяснять чего не просят, мне кажется.

Вопрос в том что такое дзогчен для вас лично, что это изменило в вашей жизни, как бы вы описали своими словами этот опыт?

Или возможно вообще не стоит это спрашивать потому, что практик (может быть) не должен такие вещи рассказывать. Если так то скажите почему, пожалуйста.

----------


## Нико

это из всех традиций тантры. Извините, но если у Вас лично нет традиции, зачем спрашивать и сомневаться? Надо просто читать внимательно. Тем более, я отвечала не на ваш пост.




> Это из какой традиции такие объяснения?) Здесь раздел дзогчен, кажется... 
> Не стоит никого поправлять и разъяснять чего не просят, мне кажется.
> 
> Вопрос в том что такое дзогчен для вас лично, что это изменило в вашей жизни, как бы вы описали своими словами этот опыт?
> 
> Или возможно вообще не стоит это спрашивать потому, что практик (может быть) не должен такие вещи рассказывать. Если так то скажите почему, пожалуйста.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ясный свет двояк. С одной стороны, это "просто ясность и познающая способность". Наверное, последнее Вы понимаете под "вниманием". Но это не внимание как таковое, это просто способность к осознаванию. С другой стороны, он пустотен.


Я не обнаруживаю ни формальных, ни номинальных отличий способности к осознаванию, просто способности к осознаванию и внимания как такового. Ну, и, несомненно, как и все дхармы и скандхи, виджняна - пуста (или, что тождественно, анатта)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Чисто для справки. Выводы делайте сами:

Кроме того, ни один учитель не позволит никому читать материалы по Великому Совершенству, если этот человек не имел переживания или не готов получить переживания [своей истинной природы]. Если у вас имеются интеллектуальные знания, относительно различных стадий переживаний до того, как вы реализуете их посредством медитации, существует опасность того, что вы сформируете концепции. Позже будет сложно установить, реализуете ли вы эти переживания, или выдумываете их на основе полученных знаний. По этой причине, пока не завершены предварительные практики и не освоены учения под руководством квалифицированного наставника, нельзя читать книг по Великому Совершенству или практиковать медитации Великого Совершенства на основании того, что вы прочли в книгах или услышали в застольной беседе. (Тулку Тондуп Ринпоче)

----------

Atmo Kamal (12.01.2013), Legba (26.11.2012), Magan Poh (27.11.2012), Германн (03.12.2012), Михаил_ (04.03.2016), Содпа Т (30.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Доброго времени) 
> 
> Скажите что такое ригпа дзогчен для вас? Как бы вы это описали своими словами. Спасибо! 
> Если вопрос не уместен, извините.


Я бы сказал вкратце что это, но это "вкратце" для правильного понимания потребует очень большого разъяснения.

----------


## Qvipral

> Я бы сказал вкратце что это, но это "вкратце" для правильного понимания потребует очень большого разъяснения.


Мне не нужно понимания и разъяснения , тем более от вас (кого-то на форуме... :Wink:  
 Я прошу по человеческий поделится субъективеыми впечатлениями от практики.

----------


## Forsh

> Ясный свет (если я правильно понимаю перевод термина ригпа) есть само внимание, безотносительно к тому, на что внимание направлено.


Внимание, направленное на само внимание освобождает себя, переживается как свет или точнее сияние, неограниченное наличием объектов восприятия, чистым присутствием, пока внимание опять не фиксируется одним из объектов.

----------

Эделизи (19.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне не нужно понимания и разъяснения , тем более от вас (кого-то на форуме... 
>  Я прошу по человеческий поделится субъективеыми впечатлениями от практики.


Как говорят некоторые уважаемые учителя - не так много есть людей, способных достигнуть состояния ригпа без долгой тщательной подготовки. Многим именитым ламам и тулку приходится отвечать на вопросы по поводу практик дзогчен и махамудры, не имея при этом опыта введения в естественное состояние, а опираясь лишь на мануалы, которые входят в программу обучения. Более того - приводится пример, что такой великий практик, как Миларепа перед встречей с Марпой получил именно учение дзогчен, но не смог его воспринять - и тогда его направили к Марпе. Также говорится, что описание естественного состояния словами невозможно, потому что оно слишком просто для каких-либо описаний, а поэтому - любые описания лишь искажают представление о нём и затрудняют его обретение.  :Wink: 

Исходя из этого, следует предположить, что никто из присутствующих (даже если мы вдруг предположим, что здесь много кто познал вкус ТОЙ САМОЙ соли) не сможет вам описать ригпа дзогчен так, чтобы это было вам полезно, а не вредно  :Big Grin: 

Т.е. субъективные чужие впечатления и вправду могут быть лишними.

----------

Atmo Kamal (13.01.2013), Германн (03.12.2012), Тант (27.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> 
> Ясный свет (если я правильно понимаю перевод термина ригпа) есть само внимание, безотносительно к тому, на что внимание направлено.
> 
> 
> Внимание, направленное на само внимание освобождает себя, переживается как свет или точнее сияние, неограниченное наличием объектов восприятия, чистым присутствием, пока внимание опять не фиксируется одним из объектов.


Чтобы не происходило отождествления с каким-нибудь медитативным переживанием, таким как восприятие свечения (как объекта восприятия) или некой энергичности (энергии самого восприятия), ясный свет также описывается как качество прозрачности самого восприятия.
Что бы ни возникало в восприятии, оно как бы освещается, делается явным и не остаётся места для предположений о воспринятом, нет места для определения, именования воспринимаемого. Поэтому с другой стороны описывается как знание (без процесса познания, выявления) реальности, как она есть.

----------


## Qvipral

Понятно.
А если спросить так: что практика ригпа дзогчен изменила в вашей жизни? почему вам близка именно эта практика?
P.S.
или само предположение что кто-то на форуме знает что такое дзогчен наивно..?

----------


## Forsh

Хотите изменяться? Быть эффективным, успешным, адекватным? Тогда немного не в той области вы ищите методы.
Я всегда вспоминаю слова отца, когда мы поигрывали с ним в шахматы, и на мой ход с шахом королю он говорил: "Мы играем не в шахи, а в маты". *Так вот мы играем не в шахи, а в маты.*

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.11.2012), Вольдемар (28.11.2012), Дмитрий С (28.11.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> А если спросить так: что практика ригпа...


ригпа не практикуется: плод упадет на землю сам по мере созревания, 
пытаться заранее узнать вкус плода - влечет новые омрачения, препятствия на "пути".
Ригпа это конец Qvipralа.

----------

Дмитрий Балашов (21.12.2012)

----------


## Qvipral

Я всех спрашиваю "Какая погода?", а каждый отвечает "Я - Дартаньян!"  :Embarrassment:

----------

Jamtso (02.01.2013), Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Ясный свет двояк. С одной стороны, это "просто ясность и познающая способность". Наверное, последнее Вы понимаете под "вниманием". Но это не внимание как таковое, это просто способность к осознаванию. С другой стороны, он пустотен.


Что значит "он пустотен" ?

----------


## Qvipral

> Что значит "он пустотен" ?


 И вообще не понятно как что-то может быть пустотным... что это за слово? 
пустой, значит?

----------


## Aion

> И вообще не понятно как что-то может быть пустотным... что это за слово? 
> пустой, значит?


О двадцати видах пустоты

----------

Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я всех спрашиваю "Какая погода?", а каждый отвечает "Я - Дартаньян!"


Вам станет легче, если Вам скажут "мгновенное присутствие"?

----------

Atmo Kamal (13.01.2013), Германн (13.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Переживание ригпа означает достижение 1-го бхуми Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Нико

> И вообще не понятно как что-то может быть пустотным... что это за слово? 
> пустой, значит?


Я предпочитаю "пустой".

----------


## Нико

> Переживание ригпа означает достижение 1-го бхуми Бодхисаттвы. То есть, святость.


Это кто Вам сказал? Что такое 1-й бхуми бодхисаттвы?

----------


## Legba

> Переживание ригпа означает достижение 1-го бхуми Бодхисаттвы.


Ну, не совсем так. Этот вопрос довольно часто задавали Учителям.
Мгновенное переживание ригпа, как при ригпа-цал-ванге, идентично состоянию ума бодхисаттвы 1го бхуми.
Но оно мгновенно, а достигнув бхуми бодхисаттва уже утверждается в этом видении.
Ну типа подпрыгнули у забора, и секундочку видели, чо за ним - а не перелезли его.))




> Что такое 1-й бхуми бодхисаттвы?


Нико - Вы меня иногда, чесслово, пугаете...

----------

Atmo Kamal (13.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (12.01.2013), Германн (12.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико - Вы меня иногда, чесслово, пугаете...



))) А что, нельзя уточнить? Узнать мнение? )))

----------


## Legba

> ))) А что, нельзя уточнить? Узнать мнение? )))


Дык вроде правильно все пишуть же.
Словом "святость" переводят, иногда, слово "арья" - мне не нравится, но почему нет.

----------


## Нико

> Дык вроде правильно все пишуть же.
> Словом "святость" переводят, иногда, слово "арья" - мне не нравится, но почему нет.


Я почему спросила? Потому как на первом бхуми есть прямое постижение пустоты, верно? Но насчёт осуществления ригпы я бы призадумалась.....

----------


## Legba

> Потому как на первом бхуми есть прямое постижение пустоты, верно?


О да.



> Но насчёт осуществления ригпы я бы призадумалась.....


Я вообще в этом ничего не понимаю.)) Тем более, что там куча разных аспектов.
Но. Арья видит пустоту *непосредственно*, а не интеллектуально.
Соответственно задействует не читту (sems) а видью (rig pa).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> О да.
> 
> Я вообще в этом ничего не понимаю.)) Тем более, что там куча разных аспектов.
> Но. Арья видит пустоту *непосредственно*, а не интеллектуально.
> Соответственно задействует не читту (sems) а видью (rig pa).


Погоди, прямое постижение пустоты ещё не есть осуществление ригпа? Потому что последнее подразумевает очищение от всех клеш сразу? Я тоже в этом мало что понимаю (((((

----------


## Legba

Ну, нехай знатоки тогда разбираются.
Термин "осуществление", которым ты пользуешься, мне не ясен.
Это же природа ума, ригпа присутствует изначально. Вопрос в снятии завес - тем или иным способом.
 Dodrupchen Jikmé Tenpé Nyima: “Generally speaking, in the instructions on Dzogchen, profound and special aspects are endless.
The key point, however, is the *differentiation* between the ordinary mind and rigpa." 
Ну и да, *полная* реализация природы ума/природы Будды = достижение состояния Будды.
Но "зерно в шелухе" и "статуя в тряпках" имеют место с самого начала.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Погоди, прямое постижение пустоты ещё не есть осуществление ригпа? Потому что последнее подразумевает очищение от всех клеш сразу? Я тоже в этом мало что понимаю (((((


Вообще, считается, что бодхисаттва на бхуми во время медитации ничем не отличается от будды.
Единственная разница в том, что для него существует двойственность медитации и не-медитации, которая устраняется только ваджрным самадхи на 10-м бхуми.

----------


## Кунсанг

Не только эта разница. Будда не может более обрести плохое рождение в сансаре. А бодхисаттва не достигший 8 земли, может получить рождение в сансаре, деградировать.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, считается, что бодхисаттва на бхуми во время медитации ничем не отличается от будды.
> Единственная разница в том, что для него существует двойственность медитации и не-медитации, которая устраняется только ваджрным самадхи на 10-м бхуми.


Кем считается?

----------


## Greedy

> Не только эта разница. Будда не может более обрести плохое рождение в сансаре. А бодхисаттва не достигший 8 земли, может получить рождение в сансаре, деградировать.


Отличий множество. Но все они проявляются исключительно в состоянии после медитации.

И подобное положение дел прямым текстом констатирует, что высшая возможная помощь для других - полное успокоение (просветление) ума, реализация которого служит примером высшего прибежища для всех остальных.

----------


## Дмитрий Балашов

> Доброго времени) 
> 
> Скажите что такое ригпа дзогчен для вас? Как бы вы это описали своими словами. Спасибо! 
> Если вопрос не уместен, извините.


чистая изначальная природа сознания, пустая от неведения и прочих загрязнений

----------

Гавриилко (28.03.2014)

----------


## Роман К

Почитайте книжку Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче "Нарисованное Радугой" там про это очень подробно написано - узнавание и поддержание момента осознавания ума.  такой миг, мгновение тотальной свободы, как будто груз сбросил. Промежуток между мыслями, одна ушла, а вторая не пришла (совсем), но все осознаешь как бы... краткий момент, который можно сделать постоянным.

сильно не ругать !!

----------


## Secundus

> ...Я прошу по человеческий поделится субъективеыми впечатлениями от практики.


какая ценность в чьих-то субъективных впечатлениях о практике ?
какая ценность у практики, после которой остаются субъективные впечатления ?
разве буддийская практика не означает покончить с субъектом ?

----------

Гавриилко (28.03.2014), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013), Эделизи (19.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну, не совсем так. Этот вопрос довольно часто задавали Учителям.
> Мгновенное переживание ригпа, как при ригпа-цал-ванге, идентично состоянию ума бодхисаттвы 1го бхуми.
> Но оно мгновенно, а достигнув бхуми бодхисаттва уже утверждается в этом видении.
> Ну типа подпрыгнули у забора, и секундочку видели, чо за ним - а не перелезли его.))


Спасибо. Это очень важное уточнение. А кто из Учителей так объяснял?

----------


## Legba

> Спасибо. Это очень важное уточнение. А кто из Учителей так объяснял?


Я лично слышал такое объяснение от Патрула Ринпоче и Кхенпо Тубтена (оба из монастыря Дзогчен, того, который в Тибете).
Но ребята говорили, что аналогичным образом отвечали и другие Учителя (кажется Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче, но могу ошибаться).

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.01.2013), Pema Sonam (12.01.2013), Германн (12.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.01.2013), Дубинин (12.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Отличий множество. Но все они проявляются исключительно в состоянии после медитации.
> 
> И подобное положение дел прямым текстом констатирует, что высшая возможная помощь для других - полное успокоение (просветление) ума, реализация которого служит примером высшего прибежища для всех остальных.


То есть в медитации у бодхисаттвы на каком-то бхуми уже есть всеведение?

----------


## Georgiy

Насколько я понял, ЕСДЛ полагает, что ригпа и ясный свет смерти – это одно и то же. Другое было бы странно, если учесть так сказать онтологическую роль и того, и другого, ведь это разные названия начала и конца всего сущего в этом мире. Все сущее в этом мире суть игра ригпы, ясного света смерти. Однако ясный свет смерти открывается только после смерти, в то время как опыт ригпы в качестве прямого введения обещают все учителя дзогчен чуть ли стадионам участников ретритов.

 Это меня всегда удивляло и настораживало.

Если уточнить это удивление в опытном плане, то я бы сказал, что повышение ригпучести (по зрительному восприятию)  происходит, когда чел осознает стадии возникновения зрительных образов. Профи в этом вопросе как от интроспекции, так и от тибетской медитации сообщают, что стадии узнавания (гештальт типа «о! это же зендерзо,  а вовсе не мандрапапупа!»), одной из фундаментальных характеристик которой в зрительном восприятии является трехмерность образа, наличие глубины, - предшествует безразмерная стадия. 

Что-то воспринимается, но это не 2-мерный и не 3-хмерный обычно осознаваемый образ. 

По сути дела это осознание работы собственных рефлексов, того, что с детства работает на автомате. 

С другой стороны, можно ожидать, что активность зрительного сознания на таком уровне будет отнесена специалистами по мозгу к деятельности ствола мозга. Напомню, что одним из показателей клинической смерти является зрачковый рефлекс, проверка наличия сознания (зрения) на уровне ствола мозга. 

Таким образом, концы с концами при таком подходе сходятся. На одном конце – ясный свет смерти, а на другом – ригпа.

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я понял, ЕСДЛ полагает, что ригпа и ясный свет смерти – это одно и то же.


Нет, ясный свет в момент умирания -- это лишь возможность его познать уже реализованному йогину. Это проблеск, за который может ухватиться йогин, но не обычный человек, который в этот момент проваливается в черноту и бессознанку. 


> в то время как опыт ригпы в качестве прямого введения обещают все учителя дзогчен чуть ли стадионам участников ретритов.


Обещать-то могут, но кто реально вводится? 




> Это меня всегда удивляло и настораживало.


Меня тоже. 

Всё остальное сказанное у Вас не по теме. )

----------

Ритл (14.01.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Нет, ясный свет в момент умирания -- это лишь возможность его познать уже реализованному йогину. Это проблеск, за который может ухватиться йогин, но не обычный человек, который в этот момент проваливается в черноту и бессознанку


Это да, но я-то о другом. О том, что ясный свет смерти _только так_ и доступен, все остальное - прижизненные подступы к нему и только. И это понятно, если учесть онтологический статус ясного света смерти.

ЕСДЛ о Дзогчен (1989 г)




> Когда имеет место такое абсолютное переживание ясного света, все остальные виды сознания, грубые уровни ума — чувственное восприятие и основанное на нем сознание, а также грубые уровни рассудочного мышления — растворяются, а дыхание прекращается. Но до сих пор не выяснен вопрос по поводу того, продолжает ли функционировать мозг, даже на очень тонком уровне. Это стоит исследовать. Я уже разговаривал на эту тему с некоторыми учеными, специалистами по деятельности мозга. С точки зрения нейрофизиологии сознание, осознание и психическая деятельность, все они относятся к работе мозга, поэтому было бы интересно узнать, продолжает ли функционировать мозг в момент переживания ясного света.


Это было сказано очень давно, в 1989 г, с тех пор что-нибудь изменилось? 

Одно дело мертвому (в состоянии клинической смерти) что-то так сказать переживать, другое дело - живому. В 1989 г. ЕСДЛ ясно сказал, что он не знает, что происходит с мозгом йога, прижизненно переживающего ясный свет.

Я сильно сомневаюсь, что каждый раз йоги переживают клиническую смерть, _т.е. остановку не только дыхания, но и сердца_, когда практикуют ясный свет.

----------

Ритл (18.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> какая ценность в чьих-то субъективных впечатлениях о практике ?
> какая ценность у практики, после которой остаются субъективные впечатления ?
> разве буддийская практика не означает покончить с субъектом ?


Нужно убрать всех "свидетелей" в духе недвойственности  :Wink: . Покончить с субъектом, с объектом, с процессом наблюдения, а под конец замочить того, кто с этим всем покончил  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Это да, но я-то о другом. О том, что ясный свет смерти _только так_ и доступен, все остальное - прижизненные подступы к нему и только. И это понятно, если учесть онтологический статус ясного света смерти.


Ничего онтологического нет . Это раз.




> Одно дело мертвому (в состоянии клинической смерти) что-то так сказать переживать, другое дело - живому. В 1989 г. ЕСДЛ ясно сказал, что он не знает, что происходит с мозгом йога, прижизненно переживающего ясный свет.


Это возможно. Потому что в Аннутара-йога-тантре нет явной связи с мозговой деятельностью.



> Я сильно сомневаюсь, что каждый раз йоги переживают клиническую смерть, _т.е. остановку не только дыхания, но и сердца_, когда практикуют ясный свет.


[/QUOTE]
Они не переживают клиническую смерть, но остановка дыхания имеет место быть.

----------


## Georgiy

> Ничего онтологического нет . Это раз.


Под онтологией я в данном случае имею в виду тот относительный уровень, на котором живем мы, Земля, Солнце, Млечный Путь и т.д. Если ЕСДЛ пишет, что все феномены суть игра ясного света, а ясный свет то же самое, что ригпа (почти в самом начале той ссылки он это явно утверждает и говорит, что сравнение ригпы и ясного света - это очень интересный вопрос для сопоставления учений старых (ниньгма) и новых (гелуг и др) переводов), то и весь космос, в частности. 




> Это возможно. Потому что в Аннутара-йога-тантре нет явной связи с мозговой деятельностью.


Ссылку дайте, пожалуйста, где это показано.




> Они не переживают клиническую смерть, но остановка дыхания имеет место быть.


Насколько я понимаю, с 1989 г ничего не изменилось, нет публикаций результатов научных исследований по медитации ясного света.

С ЕСДЛ работают американцы, которые публикуют свои результаты по медитации в самых престижных научных журналах, в частности, в докладах академии наук США. Там была статья с результатами исследований ЭЭГ продвинутых тибетских йогов (с благословения ЕСДЛ), когда они практикуют беспредметное сострадание, обнаружили очень интенсивный гамма-ритм.

----------


## Нико

> Под онтологией я в данном случае имею в виду тот относительный уровень, на котором живем мы, Земля, Солнце, Млечный Путь и т.д. Если ЕСДЛ пишет, что все феномены суть игра ясного света, а ясный свет то же самое, что ригпа (почти в самом начале той ссылки он это явно утверждает и говорит, что сравнение ригпы и ясного света - это очень интересный вопрос для сопоставления учений старых (ниньгма) и новых (гелуг и др) переводов), то и весь космос, в частности.


Чего там сравнивать. Ригпа и есть вместерождённый ум ясного света. Наитончайшее сознание. Да, в некотором смысле всё является порождением ясного света. С относительной точки зрения мир, в котором мы живём, можно назвать отнологией, но с точки зрения прасангики нет такого разделения -- на гносеологию и онтологию. 



> Ссылку дайте, пожалуйста, где это показано.


Это показано практически во всей литературе Аннутарайога-тантры. Сам Далай-лама недавно на учениях в Сарнатхе вспоминал такой феномен, как "тугдам", т.е. посмертная медитация, когда мозг клинически ужё мёртв, но ясный свет продолжает оставаться в теле, и йогин направляет его на познание реальности. Это может длиться неделями. Его Святейшество сказал, что сейчас начинаются научные эксперименты над "тугдамом".

----------


## Georgiy

Об исследованиях тугдама ЕСДЛ уже не первый год говорит, ну что ж, подождем, я не спешу.  :Smilie:  Остается надеяться, что эти исследования будут включать прижизненную активность мозга йогина во время медитации на ясный свет, который потом он и реализовал в тугдаме.

Судя по тому, что лама Ачук чуть ли не за 10 лет до своей смерти говорил, что он реализует радужное тело, продвинутые практики знают форму своего ухода.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Об исследованиях тугдама ЕСДЛ уже не первый год говорит, ну что ж, подождем, я не спешу.  Остается надеяться, что эти исследования будут включать прижизненную активность мозга йогина во время медитации на ясный свет, который потом он и реализовал в тугдаме.


Постепенно всё это будет происходить, наверное. Вон моего одного наставника, спеца по Шести йогам Наропы, пару лет назад исследовали в Дели на предмет туммо. Посадили в морозильную камеру в одной тонкой белой накидке, которая была мокрая. Около полутора часов там находился. Фиксировали температуру тела и пр.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Наверное, если продвинутые практики будут продолжать сотрудничать с учеными. Почему Ваш наставник согласился на такую экзекуцию?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Наверное, если продвинутые практики будут продолжать сотрудничать с учеными. Почему Ваш наставник согласился на такую экзекуцию?


Для него это не было экзекуцией. ))) Тем более, что Далай-лама это поощряет.

----------


## Georgiy

Внимание ЕСДЛ к научным исследованиям - ключевой момент, конечно.

Мне кажется, интересным, как мотивирует Алан Уоллес западных участников своего международного проекта Shamatha, благословленного ЕСДЛ. Шаматха, конечно, не ясный свет, но на сентябрьской лекции по ней в Открытом мире в Москве в прошлом году он призывал своих слушаталей перестать наконец скромничать и начать реализовывать радужное тело на Красной площади. 

Участие в Созерцательных обсерваториях проекта Шаматаха он, с одной стороны, мотивирует почти в таком же духе, напоминая, что в море _прикладных_ научных исследованиях по буддийской медитации (полезность для здоровья и др) участники-медитирующие безлики, безименны, они как кролики или свинки (зверушек я добавил для наглядности). А в этом проекте они уже не просто "люди с улицы", которых обучили на курсах медитации, а профи.

С другой стороны, и это более интересно, конечно, мировоззренчески он сравнивает нынешнюю ситуацию сосуществования и борьбы материалистического и идеалистического мировоззрений с тем, что было после введения Коперником гелиоцентрической системы. В течение некоторого времени геоцентрическая модель звездного неба Птолемея сосуществовала с моделью Коперника, причем обе модели одинаково хорошо описывали движение звезд и планет по "небесной сфере". 

Но соотношение мировоззрений изменилось, когда Галилей изобрел телескоп и направил его на планеты. Этим техническим открытием он завершил коперниканскую революцию и теперь никто не сомневается в том, что Земля круглая и вращается вокруг Солнца со всеми планетами. 

Уоллес считает, что спецы по шаматхе сыграют в борьбе материалистического и идеалистического мировоззрений аналогичную роль. Надо только, чтобы они были и не стеснялись показывать свои поразительные результаты ученым мирового класса.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> но на сентябрьской лекции по ней в Открытом мире в Москве в прошлом году он призывал своих слушаталей перестать наконец скромничать и начать реализовывать радужное тело на Красной площади.


Это в духе Уоллеса. Тантрическим сексом не призывал заниматься на Красной площади, до кучи? Чтоб отбросить последние остатки скромности?

----------


## Georgiy

Нет.

Он давал Вам повод ожидать от него таких предложений?

Вообще, практики проекта Шаматха почти в открытом доступе, т.е. по сайту можно много чего узнать о них. На сайте его института есть аудиозаписи ну практически всех его дхарма-лекций на ретритах. По-моему, Уоллес в этом смысле очень "прозрачен", открыт.

До сих пор мне он нравился именно тем, что никаких тантрических прибамбасов я от него не слышал и не читал. Никаких мантр, мандал, каналов, капель и т.д. Говорит, кажется, о простейших вещах и очень естественных (имею в виду три метода шаматхи).

----------


## Нико

> Нет.
> 
> Он давал Вам повод ожидать от него таких предложений?
> 
> Вообще, практики проекта Шаматха почти в открытом доступе, т.е. по сайту можно много чего узнать о них.


O tempora, o mores! )

----------


## Georgiy

Не понял, давал повод или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Не понял, давал повод или нет?


Я с ним лично не знакома. (

----------


## Georgiy

А, Вы так поняли мой вопрос. Понимаю Ваше раздражение от предложения Уоллеса на Красной площади реализовывать радужное тело, но не ожидал от Вас такой встречной реакции, поэтому и поинтересовался. В общем и целом, разумеется.

----------


## Нико

> А, Вы так поняли мой вопрос. Понимаю Ваше раздражение от предложения Уоллеса на Красной площади реализовывать радужное тело, но не ожидал от Вас такой встречной реакции, поэтому и поинтересовался. В общем и целом, разумеется.


Попсу не очень люблю в буддизме. А Уоллес как раз может зажечь в этом плане.

----------


## Georgiy

Я не был в Открытом мире на его лекции, смотрел ролик и воспроизводил его обращение к аудитории по памяти. Воспроизвел не точно, а по смыслу, со скромностью переборщил, он это слово не употреблял, по-моему.

Призыв реализовать радужное тело на Красной площади был, но я его понял, как шутливый вызов, а не как попсовое зажигание.

----------


## Нико

> Я не был в Открытом мире на его лекции, смотрел ролик и воспроизводил его обращение к аудитории по памяти. Воспроизвел не точно, а по смыслу, со скромностью переборщил, он это слово не употреблял, по-моему.
> 
> Призыв реализовать радужное тело на Красной площади был, но я его понял, как шутливый вызов, а не как попсовое зажигание.


Ну ладно, если это шутка.....

----------


## Georgiy

Фокус в том, что кредо у Уоллеса, как я понимаю, не вполне традиционно-ортодоксально-фанатичное: он про-социален ("I am pro-social" - его слова на одном из ретритов по первоначальному проекту Шаматха). Публично про-социален, не скрывает это тщательно от окружающих. Например, нескромно соавторствует в статье по результатам своего проекта с лауреатом нобелевки по физиологии 2007 г. Отсюда и мотивации у него не только традиционно-ортодоксально-фанатичные (  :Smilie:  ), но и про-соцально американские. Иначе он бы Галилея не вспоминал и шаматхические "телескопы" не делал бы.

----------


## Legba

Вообще говоря, предложение заниматься шаматхой на регулярной основе - это минимально возможная попса.
Равно как честное заявление о том, что без "четырех основ внимательности" - трекчо как то не очень идет.))

----------


## Кунсанг

Все серьезнее?

----------


## Georgiy

> Вообще говоря, предложение заниматься шаматхой на регулярной основе - это минимально возможная попса.
> Равно как честное заявление о том, что без "четырех основ внимательности" - трекчо как то не очень идет.))


Необходимый минимум, с т зр Уоллеса, для начала практики шаматхи - 4 часа полной абсорбции. Вы эту попсу уже освоили?

----------


## Нико

> Необходимый минимум, с т зр Уоллеса, для начала практики шаматхи - 4 часа полной абсорбции. Вы эту попсу уже освоили?


Это далеко не начало практики шаматхи.

----------


## Legba

> Необходимый минимум, с т зр Уоллеса, для начала практики шаматхи - 4 часа полной абсорбции. Вы эту попсу уже освоили?


Я, наверное, неправильно выразился - я собственно и имел ввиду, что это НЕ попса.
4 часа абсорбции - это не начало шаматхи, а первая дхъяна, сорри))
Но, наверное, вы имели ввиду не "шаматха", а "дзогчен".

----------


## Georgiy

> Я, наверное, неправильно выразился - я собственно и имел ввиду, что это НЕ попса.


я вас не понял.




> 4 часа абсорбции - это не начало шаматхи, а первая дхъяна, сорри


Источник, статья Уоллеса, переведенная на русский

не первая дхъяна, а только ее преддверие, "концентрация доступа" (сорри)




> По мнению Буддагоши - одного из наиболее авторитетных комментаторов традиции Тхеравада, при достижении первой дхьяны, безупречная самадхи, свободная от наитончайшего возбуждения или притупленности, может поддерживаться в течение целого дня и целой ночи. Когда кто-то пребывает в этом состоянии, его пять чувств полностью отводятся в ментальную осознанность, таким образом, субъект совершенно забывает о физическом мире и его ум входит в состояние безмятежной, ясной тишины.
> ...
> Более поздние буддийские практики ввели различие между подлинным состоянием первой дхьяны и несколько более низким уровнем самадхи, которое достигается в преддверье первой дхьяны. Это пороговое состояние называется "концентрация доступа"  (пали: upacarasamadhi), в этом состоянии пять препятствий отступают, как при достижении первой дхьяны, но самадхи, несколько менее устойчивое. В этом состоянии, вместо того чтобы быть способным без усилий пребывать в непоколебимой самадхи в течение двадцати четырех часов, практикующий может проделывать это только четыре часа


В связи с проектом Шаматха Уоллес с коллегами разработали стандартный протокол обучения концентрации внимания, его временнЫе характеристики можно посмотреть здесь, на самом проекте Шаматха требования более сильные, но, наверное, не 4 часа непрерывно все-таки.

----------

Ритл (15.01.2013)

----------


## Legba

Спасибо за ссылки, интересно.
С первой дхъяной, очевидно, напутал - спасибо, что поправили.

----------


## Georgiy

> Всё остальное сказанное у Вас не по теме. )


Главное во "всем остальном" - это, конечно, не зрачковый рефлекс  во время клинической смерти и не ссылка на ствол мозга, а упоминание не-, без-размерной стадии акта зрительного восприятия. 

_Осознание акта зрительного восприятия или осознание зрительного сознания._ 

Беру амерканский стандарт обучения концентрации внимания по Уоллесу со товрищи и вижу там две последние ступени, которые обозначены как осознание осознания. На ретрите он об этом говорил очень бегло. Интересны, конечно, были бы тибетские источники этого метода шаматхи... если это, конечно, не самое тайное в Тайной мантре  :Smilie:

----------

Ритл (18.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> 4 часа абсорбции - это не начало шаматхи, а первая дхъяна, сорри))


Не так давно прочитал про одного практега, который показывал как круто отсиживает 8 часов в медитации. Потом он, правда, признался, что сидел на силе воли, потому что раньше был военным )) 

Короче говоря, 4 маловато, очевидно, 8 тоже. А вот сутки или хотя бы чуть больше половины суток - это уже окэйна ))

----------

Legba (20.01.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Короче говоря, 4 маловато, очевидно, 8 тоже. А вот сутки или хотя бы чуть больше половины суток - это уже окэйна ))


Мнение Буддхагхоши о сутках, как норме, приведенное на этой же старнице, Зом, естественно, не заметил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

_Естественно_, я не о Буддагоше, а о 4 часах .)

----------


## Georgiy

означает ли это, что мнение Буддагоши о продолжительности безупречного самадхи для достижения первой дхъяны не авторитетно для вас?

----------


## Zom

Для меня Буддагоша не является неприкасаемым авторитетом. Всё-таки, если по факту посмотреть - это всего лишь мнение одного из монахов, живших через 1500 лет после Будды. Насчёт джхан имеется мильон трактовок и мнений (по большей части потому, что они не очень подробно разъяснены в каноне). Поэтому в данном вопросе я предпочитаю опираться исключительно на сутты. А там ничего нет про продолжительность первой джханы. Нет ничего вообще о "сосредоточении доступа" (это чисто комментаторский постулат - не знаю, правильный или нет). Но зато сказано, что в хорошо утверждённой первой джхане не слышно звука, а также что там целиком и полностью исчезают любые телесные неприятные ощущения. Так что, хороший практик первой джханы, по-идее, должен сидеть неподвижно и очень долго, без отвлечений на что-либо. Я таких практиков, увы, не знаю, не видел. Кроме непальского медитатора, которого, вроде как засняли в течение 96 часов в неподвижной медитации (если это не монтаж, конечно). На ютюбе есть. Также слышал про одного тайского монаха, который просидел 12 (или 16) часов в самадхи и после выхода из такой медитации стал хромать, повредил ногу. Но это просто слух. От Аджана Джаясаро слышал (по крайней мере я так понял), что один из сопровождавших его тайских мирян (дедок такой, лет под 70) умеет достигать джханы. Но как он медитировал - этого тоже не видел. Хотя дедок мне понравился. Говорил, что не нужно гнать лошадей в практике .)

----------

Georgiy (19.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Комфортнее все же пролежать 96 часов (можно под капельницей)  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

Отнюдь. Джхана - это ж помимо прочего ещё и блаженство, притом, неземное и неописуемое. Поэтому как раз именно там комфортнее 96 часов провести. Сам Будда называл джханы "приятным пребыванием здесь и сейчас".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Отнюдь. Джхана - это ж помимо прочего ещё и блаженство, притом, неземное и неописуемое. Поэтому как раз именно там комфортнее 96 часов провести. Сам Будда называл джханы "приятным пребыванием здесь и сейчас".


Что-то к уикенду все настроены мыслить сурьезно, без шуток  :Smilie: . Наверно, настраиваются на серьезную практику до понедельника  :Wink:

----------


## Georgiy

> ...


Будда Шакьямуни, наверное, пугать не хотел своих будущих последователей, поэтому ничего и не сказал  о времени пребывания в 1-й дхъяне.  :Smilie:  

Блаженство (в глубоком самадхи) вещь субъективная, как говорят, хорошо информированные практеги из других традиций. Но вот, что удивительно, так это подпись лауреата нобелевки по физиологии под одной из статей по результатам первых ретритов проекта Шаматхи. Какова продолжительность и качество их экспириенса, я не помню, но такая подпись свдетельствует о том, что даже в укороченном мирском варианте нечто существенное происходит на молекулярном уровне (лауреат - специалистка по этому вопросу): биологический возраст тормозится. 

*Дмитрий С*, 96 часов лежа - это интересно, но без капельницы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Доброго времени) 
> 
> Скажите что такое ригпа дзогчен для вас? Как бы вы это описали своими словами. Спасибо! 
> Если вопрос не уместен, извините.


Вас нет. Нет точки фокусировки.

----------


## Нико

> Вас нет. Нет точки фокусировки.


Вы бы ещё сказали: "Нет точки сборки".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отнюдь. Джхана - это ж помимо прочего ещё и блаженство, притом, неземное и неописуемое. Поэтому как раз именно там комфортнее 96 часов провести. Сам Будда называл джханы "приятным пребыванием здесь и сейчас".


Блаженное состояние у меня регулярно возникает при чтении сутр. При этом, случается сидеть неподвижно и, при том, очень комфортно, испытывая просто счастье от того, что не возникает никаких чувственных желаний, в течение нескольких часов. Иногда я использую это состояние в работе, когда нужно сосредоточится и подготовить объемные документы или изучить объемные материалы. Самое длительное время, которое я провел таким образом превышало 20 часов. Точнее сказать не смогу, потому что  начало сессии и ее завершение было за полночь. Завершение - чуть раньше 2 часов ночи воскресенья, начало, точно не позже 5 часов утра субботы. При этом у меня не возникало желания есть, пить, сходить в туалет, размяться, потянуться, почесаться, отвлечься на какие-то мысли, с кем-то поговорить или как-то еще прерваться. 

Обычно такое состояние у меня длится от двух до пяти часов. Я бы сказал, что блаженство отстранения от чувственных желаний, недоброжелательности, возбужденности, апатии и нерешительности вполне достижимо в повседневной жизни. Является ли это так же состоянием первой дхьяны? Не знаю, да и не задумываюсь об этом особенно.
Я знаю пять факторов дхьяны, но не уверен, что правильно их распознаю. По крайней мере, направление и удержание внимание на объекте сосредоточения очень ясные и уверенные. Ощущение радости и восторга уединения от тревожащих и беспокоящих чувственных желаний - пропитывает все тело, куда бы я ни обратил внимание.

Более того, практикуя оставление этих радости и восторга, а так же отбрасывая сосредоточение на объекте, достигал состояния, когда даже дыхание воспринималось как грубая потребность и прекращение дыхания воспринималось как освобождение, счастье, правда не такое выраженное, как радость и восторг уединения от чувственных желаний. С другой стороны, подобное состояние не длится долго, поскольку возникает страх, возникают сомнения, что тело не повредится без дыхания и дыхание снова возникает. Я не знаю точно, сколько длится состояние без дыхания. Были мысли как-то включить видеозапись, чтобы потом проанализировать, но, я не уделяю этому столь серьезного значения, чтобы действительно так подготовиться. К тому же, подобные состояния возникают в основном спонтанно, не по расписанию, не каждый раз. Иногда несколько дней мне не удается преодолеть вялость и апатию, но чаще всего одолевают сомнения и нерешительность. Реже, случается, что я не могу отстраниться от чувственных желаний. Иногда обнаруживается не успокоенная недоброжелательность. 

Я бы сказал, что действительно глубокий покой и ясную сосредоточенность удается развить несколько раз в месяц. Совсем уж беспрепятственные покой и ясность развиваются гораздо реже. Раз в полгода, может быть в три-четыре месяца.

Возможно удавалось бы сделать это чаще при более регулярной практике, хотя я не уверен. Когда я делаю запланированный интенсив, наоборот, покой и ясность достигаются более поверхностные. Как раз незапланированные сессии удаются в результате намного лучше.

----------

Аминадав (19.01.2013), Ритл (19.01.2013)

----------


## Гавриилко

*Относительно* - состояние в котором узнаеш что-то родственное в том что видиш, например лес, ощющени что ты и есть этот лес
Возможно не в точности оно, попробуй
_...
"Во-первых, расслабься и успокой свой ум,
Без мыслей, не концентрируясь и не пытаясь их разогнать.
Пребывая в покое этого простого состояния,
Внезапно выкрикни «Пхат!», слог, разбивающий ум вдребезги,
Сильно и резко. О чудо!
Не осталось ничего. Ум поражен, прикован к месту изумлением,
Но, тем не менее, все прозрачно и ясно.
Свежее, чистое и внезапное, а потому неописуемое состояние:
Распознай его как чистое Осознание дхармакайи.
Это первое сущностное наставление — о прямом знакомстве лицом к лицу  с состоянием ригпа."
..._

*Абсолютно* - "По словам Джидду Кришнамурти из книги «Медитации», при длительной медитации на безмыслии исчезают все виды мыслей, желаний и прекращается осознавание своего я — почти полностью исчезает дыхание, устанавливается состояние глубокого покоя, после которого внутреннее сознание человека освещается светом, вызывающим состояние невыразимого блаженства. В этом состоянии человек может находиться очень долго, не осознавая окружающего. По утверждению Далай-ламы XIV, такая медитация может вызвать вслед за собою особое состояние всеосознавания, называемого на Востоке «Просветлением».[62]
(с) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Медитация

наврятле это можно спутать с концепцией или надуманной визуализацией прочитанного  :Smilie: 
ещё классно у пелевина описанно https://vk.com/topic-39851559_27087699

----------

